# Platy fry



## -Chris- (Mar 31, 2009)

I was wondering if you guys knew of any small fish that eat fry.

Do swordtails, tetras, and cories eat fry?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Swordtails will eat their own fry as well as other fishes fry. if the tetra's mouth can fit the fry, its lunch. i'm not sure about the cory though.

hope this helps.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> mouth can fit the fry, its lunch


 I bet this is try for cories, too. Certainly they will eat the dead ones. 

As the fry get bigger, fewer things will eat them. Are you trying to save them or get rid of them? Dwarf pike cichlids are good fry eaters.


----------

